# UTV Trailer size



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

What is the minimum sized trailer for a "crew" cab UTV? Building a new trailer and wanted it to be able to handle a 4 seater. I am thinking 12'. Thanks.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Cutting it kinda close I think. I would do 14' minimum


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I know a rzr xp 900 is 10' four seater is probably 12-13' I think 14' min as well.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Your gonna need at least 14 ft, the tires may fit on 12, but the *** will hang off the back. I believe its 14 from end to end. Is it a Ranger Crew? Let me know, I can go out and measure mine


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hotrod, I don't own a UTV, I am just building a new trailer from some materials I have rounded up and wanted to check on the size of a 4 seater in case I wanted to sell the trailer one would fit.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gotcha, good luck on the build. Post some pics when your done


----------



## duckmaster (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a Ranger crew and used a borrowed 12 footer to haul it around when I first bought it. The loaner I was using had a bi-fold ramp gate and after putting on the forward A-arms and 30" tires it would just barely fit. If it didnt have the bi-fold gate on it the only way to make it work would have been to back it on the trailer. Ended up buying a 14 footer and I'm very pleased with the extra room. Would definitely recommend at least the 14 footer!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Min 14ft. I have a 12 and its a very tight fit


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

X4 on 14'.... I had a 12' that my bone stock ranger crew would fit on with about 1" from the back to the fold-up gate. If you are looking to sell later, it would sell better if a modded bike would fit...IMO


----------

